# Infection after neutering



## Jovian (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

our spoo Charlie was neutered this week. I felt really guilty about the castration. Chopping off body parts was something I was always uncomfortable with, especially his little boy parts and feel that we've emasculated him. And I also fear we had done it too soon, as he is only 7 months old and the elimintation of testostorone can result in loss of physical strength and can turn muscle mass into fat.

But a complication now has also arisen. Charlie has been licking the wound and now it has become inflammed and infected. The vet gave us cream to put on him, but Charlie won't let us go near his privates. He is very strong, and when you try to apply the cream he always struggles or runs away. He won't even hang around for his favourite treat, chicken, and will hide and cower away. If you stop him from licking he will become agitated and will try and do it when you're not looking. What can we do about this?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Using a cone collar and boxers or boys' under pants can help with the licking and allow the cream to work and incision to heal. Crating can help to calm him. I hope Charlie feels better, soon.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's what I do with Tonka after surgery. He's a pretty calm dog tho . . . the T-shirt doesn't both him at all.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

If he is licking then he NEEDS to wear an E-collar (cone collar). He will not like it and will throw a fit about it as most dogs do. If he continues to lick he will open up the incision and need to go back to surgery (and will still end up with an e-collar). Dont worry about the cream yet as if he is still licking, it will do nothing to help. I would get your vet to give you oral antibiotics instead of cream to help with the infection.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

CB: Tonka and grandkids get "dress-up" from Granddad.


----------



## Jovian (Dec 1, 2011)

He wore a cone collar last night. He absolutely HATED it and would not lie down and refused to go anywhere, but eventually he fell asleep. Might try the T-shirt idea too. We tell him off when we catch him trying to lick and he stops, but the itch is really bad and he starts running around in agitation. The only person he lets apply the cream on is my mother, he won't let anyone else do it.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

My friend had a Great Dane that did the same thing. Licked and it became infected. Licked until the sutures came out. Then they had to have it stapled closed. Cone for 2 weeks. Do what you can so the monkey can't get to it! Good luck!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Please, I know the collar is a pain, I really do, but he needs to wear it! Our aussie had to go back under and have a complete scrotal ablation due to an infection from licking after his neuter surgery. We also though if we kept a close enough eye on him it would be enough and it just wasn't. It was also another $400 (and that was 14 years ago, not sure what the cost would be now).


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Willy was neutered last Friday and 6 days later needs that cone. I made the mistake of taking it off to see if he would lick and each time I had to put it on again. Actually by the 2 nd day he was pretty accustomed to wearing it. He pulled a stitch and there appeared to be an irritation. The vet put surgical glue over that area and the next day it isn't irritated at all. Had his collar off a few hours with no licking; he has it on again because he began licking. Still looks good though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep the collar on him until he is entirely healed.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

You are so right. It must be kept on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

